# Glass Surfing since I put her in her new tank



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Hi,
I cycled my 5 gallon tank a few weeks ago and put my betta in on January 12th. She instantly started swimming up and around the sides of the tank. The parameters are perfect and the temperature is fine. I tried putting a matte black poster board on the glass but it made her even more interested in the glass? I tried turning off the lights and it didn't help. What can I do to get her to stop? She's always too busy glass surfing to see her food. I really want her to stop soon! I worked really hard on the tank and I want her to actually explore and eat! What can I do?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Give her a bit more time. Usually they will stop but sometimes it takes a week or more.

You can also tap on the tank rim to distract her and be prepared to immediately drop a bit of food. Rest assured she will not starve herself. Afterthought: I'd be tempted to put in a small dish and put the food there. If it's gone you are assured she's at least eating.

Do you have anything matte you can put on one side of the tank to see if that deters her from surfing? Can you post a photo of your tank. If I'm remembering correctly, your new tank is quite lovely.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

I did try putting a matte black poster board on one of the sides that she was at the most, and it made her even more interested in it, so I removed it. I only have a picture of one side of my tank. The tank is a bit empty as I can not purchase anything right now. This is a picture of when I was acclimating her into her new tank. When the stores open up again, I will get live plants and more decor.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Once you get more plants I think she'll be fine. For now, though, I'd leave the lights on for no more than 4-6 hours; just enough to keep the plants going until you can get more.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Thanks! She's been improving and now she will now notice me when I come near her tank, and she has been eating great! I can't wait for the stores to open back up here, then I can get a lot of live plants. I'll probably end up keeping the lights on for 5-6 hours.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I usually give my Betta 10-14 days to settle in. It's all so new to them it can take some a bit longer to adjust than others.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Yea, she's probably still adjusting! Thanks so much for helping me!


----------

